

RelativeWave Acquired by Google, Giving Its App Design Tool Away for Free - tonteldoos
http://techcrunch.com/2014/11/19/relativewave-gets-acquired-by-google-and-starts-giving-its-80-design-app-away-for-free/

======
ggamecrazy
Awesome! Looks very similar to Origami ->
[https://facebook.github.io/origami/](https://facebook.github.io/origami/)

I have never used either, but both look so much better than working off static
PSD comps. I would be curious if a person who has used both can chime in on
their impressions.

~~~
cwilson
We use both at work (along with Pixate depending on the situation) and based
on conversations I had today with our IX guys the main difference seems to be
that Form makes it easy to mirror on your phone and actually play with the
interactions, where as you can't do that with Quartz/Origami (the playing with
interactions). I'm sure there are other differences as well (I'll see if one
of our guys will come and comment here), but at the end of the day they both
seem to have their place depending on the situation.

I definitely agree it's 100x better than PSD/static mocks however and I hope
Google continues to put resources into this.

------
paulftw
Is there a way to quantify the usage of tools like this? I mean, how many
people actually use RelativeWave on a daily basis?

NoFlo, Origami, RelativeWave are all offering this visual programming, but any
example I saw was becoming too complicated to follow before it was useful.

------
Already__Taken
Why is so much of this stuff OSX only. Is it just developer market share is it
something about Apples ecosystem that makes people knock out these great
looking useful programs that never I see through Windows.

~~~
rbanffy
OSX is Unix and, from my own informal observations, it's very popular among
the developer crowd. I spend more time on a Mac than I do on Linux these days
and I'm very happy.

Unless it was done in a portable way (and this one feels like it's done as
Mac-native), making a Windows version is a whole lot of work for a very
uncertain RoI.

------
christensen_emc
Congrats!

